# Shell 'G' Boats



## davesun (May 18, 2007)

I'm looking to contact a junior engineer that I sailed with in 1975 on the then 'Gari'. His name was Mike Corbert and he came from Barrow in Furness. Does anyone know of his current whereabouts? Always pleased to hear from anyone that I sailed with in either Shell or Safmarine.


----------

